# New member: Getting Through Class



## 22367 (Aug 8, 2006)

I apologize in advance for this being this long, but I wanted to make sure that I got out the whole story.Hey everyone. I'm going to be a freshman in college this year and have had symptoms of IBS for about a year now; I haven't gotten checked by a doctor. My main worry with college is being able to sit through class. I have an anxiety where if I can't go to the bathroom or feel that it would be embarrassing to walk out of the room or something, I start getting nervous. I get a large build-up of gas in my lower abdomen (where the top of my pants are) and have to constantly struggle to hold it in. I try to hold it in, and often the pressure will subside, but it comes back in 30 seconds to a minute and I have to repeat the process indefinitely. Most of the time it gets to the point where I feel as though I can't hold it in anymore, and have to run to the bathroom. Sometimes it comes out as diarrhea (sp?), sometimes as very little poop (for lack of a better word), and sometimes just as a whole lot of gas.All of last year it negatively affected my grades and my enjoyment of school, as it was extremely difficult to pay attention to lectures; it was even more difficult to focus on tests because I frequently had bad flare-ups during those. I think it's also worth mentioning that I had what I believe to be two panic attacks before two separate presentations where I had to stand up in front of the class. I never used to be overly anxious or anything about speaking in public, so that's not the issue.So I guess my question is, what can I do to improve my condition? Is there some type of pill or medicine I could take to correct what I talked about? Sorry, I'm new to this so I'm a little naive on the subject. Thanks a lot for reading all of this and for any help.


----------



## 22367 (Aug 8, 2006)

One more thing that I forgot to mention is that in this same time period I've had a lot of gas in general.


----------



## 22367 (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone have something that can help me?


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

try to make a diet..stay away from food that cause gas ..too much water,chewing gum,soft drinks are causes for gas.And try not to eat big meals ..snack always ... I hope this help..


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmmm...well, the good thing about college is that you can pick your class times and schedule (to a certain extent). Maybe take shorter duration classes that are several days a week instead of a long class only once or twice a week. And avoid trouble foods before class. Hmm..if it's worse some parts of the days than others, try to schedule classes when it's best for you.


----------



## 17977 (Jul 9, 2006)

I just responded to someone about the same issue of dealing with school an IBS, so I'll give you similar advice...First, don't be afraid to talk to your teachers/TAs about it. I took a class a few semesters ago where each class you missed lowered your grade a whole letter. Yikes! I knew I would fail. So I got a doctor's note explaining my condition and took it to my TA. I asked her if there was any way I could get special permission to not receieve the grade penalty if I was too sick to attend class some morning. Sure enough she said OK, as long as I e-mailed her as soon as I knew I wasn't going to make it to class. I ended up making an A because of that (though I would have probably failed without bringing the note and talking to her).Also, have you tried any anti-anxiety medicine like xanax? I haven't taken it in a year because it can be addictive and your body develops a tolerance to it quite quickly, but in certain circumstances it can be a lifesaver. It takes the edge off of your anxiety about having to go the bathroom and can help if you're ever in a situation where you know you won't be near a bathroom or are going to have to speak in front of people and are worrying about having to flee to the pot. Here's another reason why anti-anxiety meds are great....I've noticed that lots of my IBS symptoms are triggered by stress/anxiety. Prime example: I was recently driving somewhere far away from my house, and I knew there weren't really any bathrooms nearby on the way there. My tummy had been feeling a little funky but not too bad. But as I started driving there, I started panicking about what I would do if I had to go to the bathroom but there was nowhere to go. The more I panicked, the more I had to go. It got worse and worse, and I had that feeling you explained where I felt like I had a lot of gas building up but didn't want to let it go incase it was more than just gas. It got the the point where I thought I was going to poop my pants! But as soon as I arrived at the house and stepped out of my car, the feeling totally went away. The whole reason why I had to go so bad was because my anxiety. So maybe if you can find ways to reduce stress and anxiety about it, that will help. My counselor has even suggested practicing yoga and meditiation to become calmer. And I agree with Deirdre, to maybe try to schedule classes during times when you know you'll be feeling better. For example, I've learned that 11 am classes are a very bad time for me, and that I have to often run to the bathroom a few times during them. But when I had a 1pm class, I usually was always fine because I got everything out of my system earlier in the day.Good luck...I feel your pain. Hope that helps!Emily


----------



## 21936 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi there!Like the others mentioned, college is great because it allows you to make your own schedule. Also, I would definitely suggest having a talk with the professor. My freshman year, I was too embarrassed to tell anyone and would suffer through classes and I'm sure my having to leave classes often made people wonder. Now I like to let my professors know about the problem and so far, they've all been very understanding and extremely accomodating. I even had a professor this semester who offered to switch where my group sits during class so I could be closer to the door! Letting the professor know (and trying to find a seat closest to the exit) might help lessen your anxiety a bit. Hope it helps!Good luck!


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

Your story tl98 is very similar to all of us. I've got my ibs since highschool. And it hurts when I remember those bad ol days. It's my third year in college. And I say to you that college is better than highschool. I pick my schedule at noontime because at morning I have to go to the bathroom often and I'm a little comfortable at noon than in the morning. You said you've had a lot of gas. Thats my problem too and no matter what food I ate I will still pass out gass. But I avoid such foods that make my ibs worse like dairy products, all of them.


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

I just had to send my girlfriend to hand in an assignment for me. I've taken a load of Imodium today but as soon as I even think about doing something it'll hit me, or I'll just panic anyway and start crying.


----------

